# Mantis and fish



## Rick (Jun 8, 2006)

Had a fish that was dying in the tank so I thought I would see if the lineola would eat it. Yep, nothing she won't eat.


----------



## rlechols (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow! Nice pictures. It looks like you are getting creative when it comes to feeding her--spiders and fish!? Maybe I'll have to branch out.


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2006)

Nah. Just a one time thing. I always feed spiders and things I find in the garage or outside but never tried a fish. It's a four dollar fish so I didn't want it to go to waste down the toilet.


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks like your little guy is enjoyin' that nice treat!


----------



## Ian (Jun 9, 2006)

Might want to be careful...the fact that the fish was dying...disease spread maybe.


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 9, 2006)

it might not have died of disease, and even if it did i dont think the particular disease would transfer and aversely affect the mantis.


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2006)

> Might want to be careful...the fact that the fish was dying...disease spread maybe.


Not worried about it as it is unlikely.


----------



## Ian (Jun 9, 2006)

I see.


----------



## AFK (Jun 11, 2006)

> Nah. Just a one time thing. I always feed spiders and things I find in the garage or outside but never tried a fish. It's a four dollar fish so I didn't want it to go to waste down the toilet.


lol. that is pretty crazy. a mantis eating a fish lol.

awesomely strange pic. love it!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 5, 2007)

My stagmomantis californica and a goldfish from PetCo


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

That settles it, I'm getting a goldfish from Pet.co, right now! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2007)

> That settles it, I'm getting a goldfish from Pet.co, right now! :mrgreen:


Why? I only tried that becuase the fish was dying and alrady floating upside down.


----------



## Orin (Jun 6, 2007)

Feeder goldfish cost around the same as feeder crickets at pet stores in many areas and you get far more meat with even a tiny goldfish.


----------



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

> > That settles it, I'm getting a goldfish from Pet.co, right now! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Why? I only tried that becuase the fish was dying and alrady floating upside down.


Because there's been a couple posts about this, and it looks so cool. Also Orin is right.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 6, 2007)

> > That settles it, I'm getting a goldfish from Pet.co, right now! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Why? I only tried that becuase the fish was dying and alrady floating upside down.


Rick, you never know what had infected the fish. Just the thought of watching the clip where some worms emerging from the wild mantis abdomen freak me out! It is amusing to watch a mantis eating fish though.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, I was going to post this video in my thread, but it got locked for some reason. Moderators? Anyway, it's going to be here, at least for now.

The original encoded with XviD

By the way, how do I embed the YouTube code into this forum?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 6, 2007)

I commented it


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 6, 2007)

You're amazing...


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 6, 2007)

somtimes :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 7, 2007)

Got some more goldfish.












She dropped it after finishing about half of it. Bad mantis! Then, I gave the rest to my other mantis.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 7, 2007)

lol :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 7, 2007)

Dont you think its just a little cruel to feed a vertebrate to an invertebrate?

I mean i dont mind at all feeding crix and things to my mantids but vertebrates is something else :?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 7, 2007)

At the end of the day its just all good protein!


----------



## AFK (Jun 7, 2007)

aw, kinda wished we were able to see the mantis catch the fish instead just seeing the fish already caught.  but i think you said the fish was already motionless anyway, so is it possible to do another motion picture of one of your mantises catching a live and lively fish? i just find the idea of a mantis snatching fish from the water fascinating lol


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 7, 2007)

In the YouTube vid its still wiggiling (?) :twisted:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 7, 2007)

> Dont you think its just a little cruel to feed a vertebrate to an invertebrate?I mean i dont mind at all feeding crix and things to my mantids but vertebrates is something else :?


They're feeders. Imagine what will happen to them anyway (if they get sold rather than starve to death). It's a lot less cruel than bears catching salmon on their way to lay eggs.


----------



## HempKnight (Jun 7, 2007)

I feed pinky mice to my tarantulas all the time. It’s kind of gross once they get to the insides though.


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 8, 2007)

Feeding live vertibrates to other animals is illegal in the uk and for a very good reason, its cruel!!

I thought that people who kept animals, for whatever reason, did so because they simply love animals, life and every thing that it stands for. This mantis does not need to eat fish, mice, lizards, or any other vertibrate to remain healthy, but its not that that bothers me it is seeing a vertibrate with an advanced nervous system being slowly minced for some ones viewing pleasure. Yes i know they take them in the wild but that really isnt the point, they are not in the wild :shock: :evil: :x :evil:

I think you should check the laws in your country.

Edit: You could be banned from keeping any animals at all for 5-10 years in the UK if you were caught doing things like that.

Plus the fact some people feel strongly about it and dont what to see it.


----------

